# KP44 Wall Board



## mark402001 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello and thanks for allowing me to join this site. This is my first post probably of many to come. I am working on an old house that belonged to my grandparents. It was built in 1959. It is an old pier and beam house and in the hallway and one bedroom it had the old knotty pine boards on the walls. I found a scrap piece and took it to lowes and found out it is called KP$$ LOL if you can find it. One of the previous owners cut up one wall and took out the old pocket door. I would like to restore this one wall with the pocket door and the KP44. The guy at lowes suggested buying blades for a planer that would cut the pattern. I have not had any luck in that search. I have looked around in this area for a used lumber or resale shop. I am located in Elkhart, Tex so there is nothing here. The scrap piece I have measures 1x11 I guess my question is does anyone know of a place close by to purchase these boards used or know of a way to duplicate them? Thanks for any input at all.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Someone somewhere will make a router blade to pattern or you may be able to get an adjustable blade. Also a mill making trim may be able to match the pattern.
have a google.
johnep


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

Davis and Hawn? http://www.davis-hawn.com/workspace/uploads/dhamwcatalog_web-4f0fb7cd704e2.pdf

Page 35, DH44. Hard to tell if it's yours.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Probably your best bet would be to find an architectural millwork shop. If they have been around for a while they have the tooling to make the KP44. In 1977 I worked for such a shop in Dallas and we made it from time to time with a shaper. The cost of making the knives is the expensive part. Once a shop has made some of the paneling it's relatively cheap to set up and make some. 

If you are patient and don't have to make miles of it you could get a molding set for a table saw and get some blank knives and grind the knives to make the molding. It's not too difficult but is time consuming. 

Where are you in east Texas? I think this is the company I used to work for. It's the same name but a different location. http://www.whereorg.com/castleberry-mill-lumber-16489606


----------



## mark402001 (Sep 15, 2015)

thanks for the advice and input to the web sites. i will check them out and let y'all know what I find. I am in elkhart. hopefully I won't have to travel to far.


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

I've seen molding duplicated with a router lift table and multiple passes with several bits.

Custom blades and a machine would be very expensive - if you already have the machine you could grind a blade with the profile, would take some time but a block of tool steel isn't super expensive.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the Davis and Hawn link. Full of interesting info.
johnep


----------

